# Pickle fork



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just started this one today

Changed the design a little

Made from a solid buffalo horn cut down to about 18mm thick


















Atb rob


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Now that will be a very cool PFS when done!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a nice shape! I can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully have it finished in the next couple of days

Atb rob


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Whaat, not done yet???

I put the third coat of finish on three more ten minutes ago...


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's gonna be da bomb!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Going to be SWEET! Love the PFS.
Philly


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

CRAP! Thats looking awesome. can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Heres a couple updated pics just a little more on the buffer and fit some bands and it's all done



















Atb rob


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Now that absolutely ROCKS!!

Well Done!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

pukka mate


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the finishing


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow.. you buffed her up REAL NICE LIKE..

Great job

LGD


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is beautiful I have got to get my hands on some buffalo horn.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. It polished up real nice and looks like it will be a great shooter.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

piece of jewelry it is man

nicest pfs so far, now someone please make a diamond one


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful! That's a rich, deep black. Very desirable finish.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is stunning, beautiful piece of work.
Martin


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------

